# Siemens 599-00234 3 way valve bypass port???



## Jklsr55 (Sep 8, 2010)

Has anyone used these flow control valves? I am trying to confirm which port is the bypass??I have the bypass coming out the bottom. Do I have it installed correct?


----------

